# Bike shop DC/VA/MD



## Norboo (May 11, 2010)

Bike shop DC/VA/MD

Looking for a reputable quality fitter and mechanic in the area


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 10, 2006)

Spokes, etc in northern virginia....any of their mechanics are fine but bill moulder (sp?) is the best of them......he also teaches the park tools classes and offers classes to teach wheel building.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Race Pace Bicycles in Westminster, Owings Mills, Ellciott City and Columbia. they have at least two mechanics that have traveled with the Trek pro team.

Jon Posner is awesome and was Chris Eatough's personal mechanic while he was winning all those 24 hr championships. (Columbia Store)

Steve (not sure his last name) also traveled the world with the Pro guys. (Ellicott City store)

Not to mention Nick and Julian and Chris...just a great shop, great guys, tons of talent.

I spend most of my money at the EC and Columbia stores but they are all pretty good.

Oh, and they probably wouldn't appreciate me saying this but, at the EC store, the mechanics area is wide open to the store and you can watch the mechanic work on your bike and ask them questions very easily as they do. Please use sparingly


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Family Bike in Crofton. An awesome group of people.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

MisterC said:


> Race Pace Bicycles in Westminster, Owings Mills, Ellciott City and Columbia. they have at least two mechanics that have traveled with the Trek pro team.
> 
> Jon Posner is awesome and was Chris Eatough's personal mechanic while he was winning all those 24 hr championships. (Columbia Store)
> 
> ...


Owings Mills workshop is also pretty open to view.

Worked with Julian and Nick in Owings Mills store, he also helped me a lot with my riding position.

For full bike fit though, would have to agree on either EC or Columbia.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

There is another thread with the same question, but TriBonzai (Bonzai sports) in falls church has a great crew these days. Very friendly, always willing to help.


----------

